# "aaannnnnd, Doctor."



## spectre28 (Nov 3, 2008)

(Rent "Spies Like Us" if you don't get the thread title.)

Hello and glad to be here. Don't know how prolific a poster I'll be, but this seems like a great place to share ideas.

I'm working on developing/directing a new Haunted House for 2009, and unlike most of my peers I'm taking it from a decidedly theatrical standpoint as far as production and organization goes. If a system ain't broke, don't fix it.

Thanks for having me... more later!


----------



## ScottT (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: %26quot%3Baaannnnnd, Doctor.%26quot%3B*

Good to have you aboard Spectre! Don't be afraid to ask any questions and above all use the search function!


----------



## Van (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: %26quot%3Baaannnnnd, Doctor.%26quot%3B*

Remember: " We Mock what we do not understand!" 

Welcome Aboard Doctor.


----------

